# WinCC flexible: Win-Taste auf Bildschirmtastatur deaktivieren



## herdi (9 September 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

lässt es sich in WinCC flexible irgendwie verhindern das der Benutzer die Bildschirmtastatur, die er zum Eintragen von Werten in E/A-Felder benutzt, mißbraucht und über die Windows-Taste das Startmenu aufmachen und zum Beispiel die Eingabeaufforderung starten kann?

Viele Grüße

Herdi


----------



## johnij (9 September 2008)

herdi schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> lässt es sich in WinCC flexible irgendwie verhindern das der Benutzer die Bildschirmtastatur, die er zum Eintragen von Werten in E/A-Felder benutzt, mißbraucht und über die Windows-Taste das Startmenu aufmachen und zum Beispiel die Eingabeaufforderung starten kann?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo
Ja das lässt sich machen
In dem Bild, wo du die Tastatuteingabe sperren möchtest:

Bild_X-->Aufgebaut-->Tastatur-->SetzeModusBildschirm (Modus=Aus)


----------



## herdi (9 September 2008)

Ich will ja nicht die Eingabe komplett sperren sondern nur verhindern dass der Benutzer das Startmenu aufmachen kann um irgendwelche anderen Dinge zu starten. Das geht halt über die Win-Taste. Die gesendeten Key-Codes kann man nirgends abfangen und filtern?

Es handelt sich hier übrigens um WinCE auf einem MP277.


----------



## johnij (9 September 2008)

herdi schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht die Eingabe komplett sperren sondern nur verhindern dass der Benutzer das Startmenu aufmachen kann um irgendwelche anderen Dinge zu starten. Das geht halt über die Win-Taste. Die gesendeten Key-Codes kann man nirgends abfangen und filtern?
> 
> Es handelt sich hier übrigens um WinCE auf einem MP277.


 

mmh, ich versuche zu kapieren, was du damit meinst
Du kannst das Startmenue (Startmenue_Button)mit einem Passwort versehen.
Wenn du es meinst, du möchtest nicht dass jeder in die Eingabe_Felder was eingibt ohne Berechtigung, kannst du sie auch mit einem Passwort schützen.


----------



## herdi (9 September 2008)

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe irgendwo ein Eingabefeld wo der Benutzer Text eingeben soll. Der Benutzer tippt drauf und die Bildschrimtastatur geht auf. Er kann nun seine Eingaben machen. Soweit alles ok.

Jetzt haben wir es aber mit irgendso einem neugierigen, vielleicht auch technisch versierten Benutzer zu tun und dieser tippt dann ja sofort auf die Win-Taste dieser Bildschirmtastatur und siehe da: das Startmenu vom WinCE klappt auf und der Benutzer hat Zugang zu Command-Prompt, Internet-Explorer, Windows-Explorer... Er kann dann ruckzuck Dateien auf/von Karte kopieren...

Und diese einfache Möglichkeit möchte ich ausschalten...


----------



## johnij (9 September 2008)

herdi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes:
> 
> Ich habe irgendwo ein Eingabefeld wo der Benutzer Text eingeben soll. Der Benutzer tippt drauf und die Bildschrimtastatur geht auf. Er kann nun seine Eingaben machen. Soweit alles ok.
> 
> ...


 
Was spricht gegen ein Passwort???


----------



## Perfektionist (9 September 2008)

ich denke, ich hab im Control-Panel des MP277 mal eine Einstellmöglichkeit gesehen, mit der man die Windows-Taste deaktivieren kann - aber ohne Gewähr ... ist schon wieder einen Moment her, dass ich das Gerät in der Hand hatte ...


----------



## Sandman (9 September 2008)

im Projekt -> Geräteeinstellungen -> Projektumschaltung sperren

Damit ist die Win-Taste ohne Funktion und bediener können die Runtime so nicht mehr verlassen.


----------



## herdi (10 September 2008)

Guten morgen miteinander,

bei mir gibt es unter "Geräteeinstellungen" nur eine Einstellung "Programmumschaltung sperren". Aber leider hilft es nicht das Häkchen zu setzen. Ich komme immer noch über die Win-Taste ins Startmenu und kann dann dort Programm starten...

Muss man noch was beachten?

Gruß

Herdi


----------



## Simatiker (10 September 2008)

Nach dem Hochlauf hab ich aber immer noch die Möglichkeit über den "Loader" auf die WinCE Oberfläche zu gelangen und Schaden anzurichten. Also die einzige Möglichkeit sehe ich hier mit einem Passwort.
Das musst du aber direkt am Control Panel einstellen und nicht über WinccFlex.

Handbuch Panel:





> Achtung
> Wenn das Kennwort nicht mehr verfügbar ist, können Sie den Kennwortschutz nur durch das
> Aktualisieren des Betriebssystems aufheben. Beim Aktualisieren des Betriebssystems
> werden alle vorhandenen Daten auf dem Bediengerät gelöscht.
> ...


----------



## RESIENG (10 September 2008)

Hallo herdi,

wenn du kein HF zu WinCC flexible 2007 einsetzt kann es daran liegen: Schau mal im Support bei Siemens. Da gibt es das HF4 als Download.

In der Liesmich steht das Verhalten (Haken gesetzt-geht trotdem nicht) als behoben drinn.


----------

